# Old Map of Manchester



## aqua (Jan 5, 2009)

Does anyone on here have a love of local history? I'd like to find out where Hutchins St was in 1901 but I'll be buggered to find anything online as I don't know which part of Manchester it was!

Anyone able to help?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.manchester2002-uk.com/maps.html


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2009)

they don't have old maps by street level though


----------



## Stevil (Jan 6, 2009)

I think Hutchins Street was in Beswick and disappeared when the redevelopment of the 1960s took place.


----------



## aqua (Jan 6, 2009)

oooo that would fit yes  so I'm looking for street plans prior to 1959? brilliant thanks


----------



## moose (Jan 6, 2009)

Get thee to Central Library. I've got an old map, but it doesn't quite go east enough.

What is it you want to see, exactly? Just where it was, or something specific near it? ?


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2009)

specifically where hutchins st was


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.alangodfreymaps.co.uk/ does loads of old maps, usually turn of the century. Depending how big Hutchins street was, you might even get a list of everyone who lived there as well on the back.  Great maps they are.


----------



## John Percy (Nov 24, 2011)

Hutchins Street now lies beneath Alan Turing Way.  It ran parallel to the Phillips Park western boundary (in Bradford/Beswick) . Near the end of the street there was a pub, the Park Inn, directly opposite the Phillips Park gates and lodge.  My grandparents lived on Hutchins Street and I remember visiting them there many times in the fifties. The houses were very basic back-to-back, two-up, two-down with the privy in the back yard.  From the front door you could see the gasometer, which till exists I believe, across the road.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 5, 2011)

John Percy said:


> Hutchins Street now lies beneath Alan Turing Way.  It ran parallel to the Phillips Park western boundary (in Bradford/Beswick) . Near the end of the street there was a pub, the Park Inn, directly opposite the Phillips Park gates and lodge.  My grandparents lived on Hutchins Street and I remember visiting them there many times in the fifties. The houses were very basic back-to-back, two-up, two-down with the privy in the back yard.  From the front door you could see the gasometer, which till exists I believe, across the road.



That would be the answer Aqua!!


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 5, 2011)

There's an odd anomaly with ordnance survey data. I needed for commercial purposes an os plan for some specific date years ago. They ( and commercial resellers) can only sell current data but I was advised to put in a Freedom of Info request and they emailed me for free what would have cost for current data hundreds of pounds worth of mapping at 1:1250. 

Local libraries allow you A3 copies of old os maps for non commercial purposes.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 5, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Local libraries allow you A3 copies of old os maps for non commercial purposes.



Yup, I copied the library maps of my area to see when my house was built (1860).


----------



## Mapped (Dec 6, 2011)

I like local history and I like old maps and thanks to John Percy's description I was able to quickly locate Hutchins St on a digitised 1908 map. So here you go 







And zoomed out a little






Edit - Just realised that this is quite an old thread, so you've probably solved your mystery by now


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 6, 2011)

Gas works, cotton mills, lead mills vulcanising plant and reference to "forge lane"  all next to canal and railway line - 19th century industrial city on an A4 page!  no wonder they needed a public park.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 6, 2011)

now dominated by the Manchester City stadium and new velodrome...


----------



## aqua (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW thank you people! xxx


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 13, 2011)

Old Maps is worth a visit for this sort of thing - quite a good collection of (perhaps obviously) old maps viewable (fairly small 'preview' function) online

Old OS Maps allows you to overlay current Google Maps on OS Maps (the old 1 inch to the mile) from 1925-45 ish.


----------



## champinyon (Mar 13, 2012)

Try here:
www.oldmapsandimages.co.uk
www.mapseeker.co.uk


----------



## Kidda (Mar 19, 2012)

The posts on this thread have really made me  

Urban at it's best.


----------



## aqua (Mar 19, 2012)

It's great isn't it. Last week I showed my Mum the maps (it was her Dad) and she was bowled over  thank you all x


----------



## John Percy (Apr 25, 2012)

aqua said:


> It's great isn't it. Last week I showed my Mum the maps (it was her Dad) and she was bowled over  thank you all x


 
Came across this photo of Hutchins Street circa 1963 on a Manchester City Council site.  I believe that this is a view from the top of Hutchins Street looking south.  My grandparents lived about  three or four houses down from the corner.


----------



## aqua (Apr 25, 2012)

Brilliant thanks! do you know which end is which? where the numbering is I mean?


----------



## 0rinoco (Jun 21, 2012)

Plenty of Manchester street plans at http://www.artus-familyhistory.com/source/Early Maps.html
Manchester 1930 is fully indexed.
Cheers.
Eric


----------



## Tony57 (Dec 9, 2012)

aqua said:


> Does anyone on here have a love of local history? I'd like to find out where Hutchins St was in 1901 but I'll be buggered to find anything online as I don't know which part of Manchester it was!
> 
> Anyone able to help?


 Hi I found this map and Hutchins St here is a link it is in the beswick area on this map its near to the bottom were the map finishes pan to the right and you will see a large market and to the side is a blue circle it dates 27.07 1942 its a High explosive impact area above this slightly to the left is Hutchins street Hope you can find it regards Tony.http://enriqueta.man.ac.uk/luna/ser...,Current_Repository;lc:maps2~1~1&mi=14&trs=15


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh wow thank you @tony57 that's a fascinating link! I'm going to lose hours with that!


----------



## Tony57 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello aqua I was looking for Sarah Ann Street and I came across the link there was a painter who painted houses and churches and the local area called Alfred Proctor He lived on Sarah Ann Street he is 85 and now lives in austrailia  here is a link of some of his work ,http://homepage.ntlworld.com/alscot1/SarahAnnStBeswick.htm Ps I lived on Sarah Ann Street around 1959


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

bugger  after some serious map investigations and comparisons Hutchins St is just off the map with the bomb markings on! Bugger!

Some amazing maps though, I'm going to be lost for days


----------



## Tony57 (Dec 9, 2012)

aqua said:


> bugger  after some serious map investigations and comparisons Hutchins St is just off the map with the bomb markings on! Bugger!
> 
> Some amazing maps though, I'm going to be lost for days


Hi  Hutchins Street is on the map I sent you.  If you left click and hold you can move the map to the were it says manchester on the bottom its near the blue circle above the market


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

is it? we were following the line of the medlock but it stops shortly before where hutchins is *goes to look again*


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 9, 2012)

I love these threads 
I also love it when they get bumped after a long time with shining nuggets of information.


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

oh yeah! I hereby sack @beesonthewhatnow


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I love these threads
> I also love it when they get bumped after a long time with shining nuggets of information.


I adore this thread, it's created such a lovely mental image for me and my mum too


----------



## aqua (Dec 9, 2012)

philips park not being on it also confused us


----------



## Apathy (Dec 11, 2012)

loads of great old pics  of the area getting uploaded on a daily basis by peeps on this FB page...

https://www.facebook.com/groups/6549572185/


----------



## Mick the Hat (Mar 23, 2014)

John Percy said:


> Came across this photo of Hutchins Street circa 1963 on a Manchester City Council site.  I believe that this is a view from the top of Hutchins Street looking south.  My grandparents lived about  three or four houses down from the corner.View attachment 18478


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Mar 23, 2014)

That's my home town... check out the Bradford iron works, and in particular, Johnson and nephew, or Richard Johnson and nephew.
The iron works is where Forge Lane got its name


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 23, 2014)

I've just wasted an hour poring over old maps!  It looks like where I live didn't exist in the early 19thC, but later on was industrial slum hellhole that characterised the area back then.

The John Rylands Library linked to above has a good collection of maps - they do occasion talks on old maps of Manchester which are really interesting, and you get to study the original paper maps too.


----------



## Lazarus62 (Apr 5, 2016)

I lived on Forge Lane and my grandmother lived on Hutchin street in the 1940s,1950s and 60s until the area was compulsory purchased. The gasometer used to blow every now and again and twice it blew the windows out of the houses on Forge Lane. I am in the process of completing a book for my granddaughter and it is asking about where I was born and what it was like. This site was useful as you can overlay todays map over old maps to see how things have changed. Manchester Historical Maps


----------



## walter jackson (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## walter jackson (Aug 30, 2016)

hutchins st beswick 1897.


----------



## walter jackson (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## walter jackson (Aug 30, 2016)

the three pictures ive posted are of number 22 hutchins st beswick 1897.


----------



## Alicia Mather (Aug 30, 2016)

Completely gate crashing a thread here... but what a great find! Just come across the site whilst trying to locate Hutchins Street, saw that the pictures are no 22, my family were at no 20 on 1891 census (Mather) so evidently next door. Really fascinating, thank you everyone for this info!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2016)

just a maps update: the national library of scotland are putting up fuck loads of 25"/mile maps, and they have covered much of england and are pushing at the boundaries of manchester: 




six inch maps are already on their website


Ordnance Survey Maps - National Library of Scotland


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> just a maps update[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> six inch maps are already on their website
> ...



Map heaven, well linked, good work.


----------



## Maureen k (Jan 16, 2017)

walter jackson said:


> the three pictures ive posted are of number 22 hutchins st beswick 1897.


Hello I lived st number 27 Hutchins st in the 40s to 60s it was renamed by the council in the 50s to Howland street I found a pic taken in the 50/60s on line
I'll post here and one outside number 27


----------



## aqua (Jan 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> just a maps update: the national library of scotland are putting up fuck loads of 25"/mile maps, and they have covered much of england and are pushing at the boundaries of manchester:
> 
> View attachment 91747
> 
> ...


Oh my god you're going to make me lose HOURS of my life to that site! That's amazing thank you so much!

Man I love a good old map


----------



## Ancoats Blue (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi Mate ... another old Hutchins Street resident here , i lived there from the late fifites until the day they kicked us off the land in the late sixties ... as others have said, it was wanted for development.

I lived at Number 21, near to the junction with Philip Street, and i am laden with memories of the place, the alleyways , the cobbles, the people i played out with as a kid  ... it didn't really change much during the time i was there  ..... we had an area called the 'Old Jig' down the gasworks end of the street , and at the Stuarts Street end of the street we had a wireworks bobbins yard , and a Granellis ice cream factory .....  there were a couple of shops on the front where Mill Street/Phillips Park was , as well as a couple of pubs ..... there was also a row of shops close to the top entrance to Philips Park, on Mill Strret. .... the area where the MCFC car parks now are, the canal is, and metrolink station now stands,  well we as local kids knew that, back then,  as 'No Mans Land'

Like i say i don't recall much, if any, actual demolition work taking place during my time there , but as there were certainly a few crofts or wasteland areas in the immediate Hutchins Street area so i could well imagine that demolition of houses etc had certainly taken place at some previous time there.

When i go back there now, and see all the redevelopment,  it's hard to imagine  that Hutchins Street was ever really there , but believe me ... it was!

By the way, contrary to some of the posts on here, Hutchins Strret was NEVER,  at ANY stage, ever in Beswick ..... it was in BRADFORD (Manchester 11) !


----------

